# **** last night?



## anon21511 (Jan 13, 2006)

Wondering how the fur condition is if anyone got any **** last night?


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

I picked up two and they both look pretty good.


----------



## g1013 (Sep 18, 2010)

I got one and it looked good as well.


----------



## anon21511 (Jan 13, 2006)

Thank you both!


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

Took a mid-sized boar last week,fur looked real good.


----------



## dpweurding (Nov 9, 2009)

1 small **** was poor on the belly, lots of burn. 1 big boar, flawless. Caught within 15 ft of each other.

Derek

Sent from my Eris using Tapatalk


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

2 lastnight and one this morning. All heavy adults, dark heavy coats. 1 male two females. I have a feeling they will be moving around again tonight; its 44 right now.


----------



## muskrat (Oct 21, 2005)

Got some sets out today 4 of them. Hopefully they will be out and about and in my traps tomorrow morning:lol::lol:
Matt


----------



## allwaysgrinners (Nov 8, 2010)

got one this morning belly not so good on him, and rain came down kinda hard while checking so i will put out more sets tomorrow.


----------



## anon21511 (Jan 13, 2006)

Got a good bunch of sets out this early afternoon after the rain passed through. Hope your traps are full in the morning!


----------



## muskrat (Oct 21, 2005)

Well nothing here on my end. It did rain alot late last night. Hopefully others did better.
Matt


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

possum in two sets. Big huge adult and a little rascal.


----------



## anon21511 (Jan 13, 2006)

No **** for me either this morning:sad:


----------



## dpweurding (Nov 9, 2009)

One more nice boar, on a remake. He was in really good shape. Too bad this cold snap came in, I was just starting to have fun. With these mild days coming up though I am hoping for the best. Good luck everyone,

Derek


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Picked up four adult, heavy ***** on second night, Sunday night, after putting out 13 sets near denning sites. One is a gorgeous cinnamon female which will make into a stand out hat for my wife this winter. Even though the cold snap came in before I was able to get the sets out, I had luck. It helped to remember where all the dens were last year at this time. Hopefully the remakes will have something for me in a few hours. I wish morning would hurry up already.


----------



## dpweurding (Nov 9, 2009)

Even with the cold, I am still catching ***** too. My first winter trapping, been pleasantly surprised with their activity so far.

Sent from my Eris using Tapatalk


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Picked up another heavily and nicely furred silver tip xxl today. Almost all the sets were barren of any tracks nearby. ***** must be settling in again. The one I picked up today had gone ten feet out of the wood pile he was denned up in to put his hand in the wrong honey pot. :lol: I guess the fish oil I sprayed all over the wood pile 12 hours before was like someone knocking on his front door and running. 

The apparently rotten inside clog I picked from the wood pile snapped however. Good thing he didn't try to go back into the wood pile. I ended up tracking him to to a high Hemlock 30ft away and found him staring down at me. I can't figure out how he climbed that tree with a duke dp on him but he did. One steady shot later with the 22 mag and I recovered him.

Bring on the next warm spell!


----------



## FMann (May 12, 2007)

I managed to pick up 3, 1 boar and 2 sows. The boar and 1 sow where a little piss stained and slightly rubed but the other sow was a fully fured one.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

